# Sticky  Victoria's Secret Official Thread: Who's Your #1 Angel?



## Blonde

Lily Aldridge. She’s kind of basic but I love her YouTube channel and want to be like her.


----------



## Adapting

Victoria is my favorite. Trying to find out her secret, but she won't tell me.


----------



## One Shed

They...they have names?!?


----------



## FriedTofu

Adriana Lima and Miranda Kerr


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Victoria, of course.


----------



## Mister Abigail

They’re all so skinny I’d break them.


----------



## troyag93

I feel like this question is for the 6 ladies that are on this forum.

Hey @Hannah 18 who’s your favorite Victoria secret model angel thing or something?


----------



## Adapting

troyag93 said:


> I feel like this question is for the 6 ladies that are on this forum.
> 
> Hey @Hannah 18 who’s your favorite Victoria secret model angle thing or something?


Victoria Secret ANGEL. Get it right.


----------



## troyag93

Adapting said:


> Victoria Secret ANGEL. Get it right.


----------



## the44boz

I prefer porn stars to these scrawny ass models.


----------



## Ger

troyag93 said:


> I feel like this question is for the 6 ladies that are on this forum.


Six? As if.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I'd rather follow her around. Took me awhile finding her name too.


----------



## Lorromire

I don't know any of them, but my favourite is whoever Chelsea hates the most. They're so cool and better than the others.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I had to look up a list with photos of them all because I never heard of any of them other than Heidi Klum and Tyra Banks(who I didn't even know was a VS model lol).

Tbh, all of them felt a bit generic and I wasn't really attracted to any of them. If I had to pick one it'd be Heidi Klum....I guess.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I'd rather follow her around. Took me awhile finding her name too.


Not really into her too much personally, but I think shes better looking than any of the VS models.


----------



## La Parka

the green one


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I've heard of ladies that could snap your dick in two but she could take your cock inside her ass and tie it into a doggie balloon.


----------



## Chelsea

Elsa Hosk deserves a mention.


----------



## Goku

This is a thread for sex perverts?


----------



## Ger

Goku said:


> This is a thread for sex perverts?


If that would be the case, it would just be copy/paste of similar threads we had before.


----------



## EvaAngel

My favourite has got to be Cara Delevingne, always been a fan of hers 🥵






























But a very close runner-up would have to be Karlie kloss, she's incredible.


----------



## EvaAngel

Chelsea said:


> Elsa Hosk deserves a mention.


Elsa absolutely deserves more than a mention i agree, she's definitely one of the best VS Angels ever 😍


----------



## Chelsea

Cara is great indeed.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> Cara is great indeed.


----------



## EvaAngel

Chelsea said:


> Cara is great indeed.


One of my favourite pics of her, those legs are just phenomenal.


----------



## EvaAngel

Can't believe i forgot about Taylor Hill, another of the all-time greats


----------



## Goku

Ger said:


> If that would be the case, it would just be copy/paste of similar threads we had before.


Well, yes, you are right. We do have a lot of sex perverts on this forum here.












BlueEyedDevil said:


> I've heard of ladies that could snap your dick in two but she could take your cock inside her ass and tie it into a doggie balloon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I always loved Elsa Hosk.


----------



## Chelsea

Check the beginning of this vid. I freakin' love those boots.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

You know I love red. 


I bet they'd look great on you. You'd no longer be smol wearing those.









Maybe you'll see some later.


----------



## Chelsea

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> You know I love red.
> 
> 
> I bet they'd look great on you. You'd no longer be smol wearing those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll see some later.


Well, I gotta admit that.... Red is the Colour! 😂

Loved what you posted. As for me no longer being smol in those, damn right! #SixFeetOfFury 😎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> Well, I gotta admit that.... Red is the Colour! 😂
> 
> Loved what you posted. As for me no longer being smol in those, damn right! #SixFeetOfFury 😎


I bet you'd look sublime in those heels. Omos would appreciate it too. 

#SixFeetOfFury, you say?
Looks like we have something in common. I've been told I have Fists of Fury.


----------



## EvaAngel

This should be made the official Victoria's Secret Angels thread


----------



## Chelsea

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I bet you'd look sublime in those heels. Omos would appreciate it too.
> 
> #SixFeetOfFury, you say?
> Looks like we have something in common. I've been told I have Fists of Fury.


Oh noes, looks like we are being A Little Bit Of The Pervy.

COPZ!  CHELSEH AND SHIVVER ARE BREAKING DEM RULEZ  This is not okay 

I SAID COPZ!!!!









So I clicked on your profile in order to see your latest posts, but instead of clicking on the number of replies, I clicked on "unfollow". Now this is a situation that definitely calls for the COPZ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Someone needs to file a ger.  

Your dastardly deed has *SHIV IN SHAMBLES!!!*









But you know,HBIC, I can follow you.









You shouldn't mind because 💙is the colour.


----------



## Chelsea

Something on the 💙-ish side:


----------



## EvaAngel

Now this is the official VS thread i guess i should post a few more of my favourite Angels 😉

Kelly Gale
















Barbara Fialho
















Bella Hadid
















Devon Windsor
















Kendall Jenner


----------



## [The_Game]

Nikkita Lyon > everything in this thread.


----------



## fabi1982

As a German I have to go with Heidi, even with close to 50 now she is still gorgeous


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley > everything in this thread


----------



## EvaAngel

Some of karlie's greatest runway moments


----------



## Chelsea

Stella Maxwell


----------



## EvaAngel

Chelsea said:


> Stella Maxwell


Stella looks absolutely mind-blowing in those boots 🥵🥵


----------



## EvaAngel

Megan Williams


----------



## Chelsea

Josephine Skriver










Love her outfit 🤩


----------



## EvaAngel

Chelsea said:


> Josephine Skriver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her outfit 🤩


Love her outfit too, Josephine is always stunning. How about Magdalena, Always thought she was super underrated 😍


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Adriana Lima


----------



## Chelsea

Elsa Hosk


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Which one of these bitchez is the one who banned my man @Chip Chipperson from WF?


----------



## EvaAngel

Taylor Hill, Sara Sampaio & Josephine Skriver


----------



## EvaAngel

Taylor Hill


----------



## stew mack

Adapting said:


> Victoria is my favorite. Trying to find out her secret, but she won't tell me.



Her secret is she has a penis.


To answer your question Rhaenrya Targareyn


----------



## stew mack

Chelsea said:


> Oh noes, looks like we are being A Little Bit Of The Pervy.
> 
> COPZ!  CHELSEH AND SHIVVER ARE BREAKING DEM RULEZ  This is not okay
> 
> I SAID COPZ!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I clicked on your profile in order to see your latest posts, but instead of clicking on the number of replies, I clicked on "unfollow". Now this is a situation that definitely calls for the COPZ



MODS MODS! SOMEONE IS FREAKING DIRTYING UP MY ONLINE THREAD!! I NEED AN ADULT!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Elsa HOSK!


----------



## Chelsea

I AM YOUR HOSKING 










I definitely need to wear this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!









Please do wear it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Elsa Hosk


----------



## Chelsea

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> HOSK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do wear it!












Josephine Skriver


----------



## Chelsea

More JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Elsa HOSK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Josephine Skriver


----------



## EvaAngel

Elsa showing off at a recent event. Loving her outfit, especially her heels 😍


----------



## EvaAngel

Karlie & Adriana Lima having fun at the VS store


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Josephine Skriver


Oh Wow! That's a hot post, she's fucking amazing 🍆💦💦💦


----------



## EvaAngel

The Angels celebrating together 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Spoiler: HBIC Josephine Skriver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## Chelsea

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Spoiler: HBIC Josephine Skriver




HBIChels approves


----------



## EvaAngel

Wow! That's possibly my favourite VS performance ever, the Angels were absolutely on fire and Selena in that dress just made it perfect 😍


----------



## Chelsea

HOSK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stella Maxwell










Coming soon to a pm near you.  💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stella Maxwell










Somebody might want those heels for her birthday.


----------



## Chelsea

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Stella Maxwell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody might want those heels for her birthday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stellar Stella


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Steeeeeeeeeelllllaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## EvaAngel

Gigi Hadid


----------



## EvaAngel

Gigi & Kendall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Candice


----------



## Chelsea

Just realized that SM stands for Super Model, Super Moderator and Stella Maxwell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It also stands for SuperMani









Stella Maxwell aussi


----------



## EvaAngel

Karlie kloss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Spoiler: Barbara Palvin gif


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Spoiler: Two more Palvin gifs and a pic




































 

Last thing you drank thread, Chelsea?


----------



## Chelsea

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Barbara Palvin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cara Delevigne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*S*tella *M*axell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stella Maxwell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stella Maxwell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!









HOSK!!










HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!









HOSK!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!











https://thumbs.gfycat.com/RecentShrillFugu-mobile.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Josephine Skriver


----------



## EvaAngel

Taylor Hill


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KarlieKloss


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> KarlieKloss


What an absolute Goddess Karlie is 😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Barbara Palvin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Megan Williams


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK! :hosk @admin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!









@Chelsea I bet there are at least a couple of things you want in this pic.  

You would be so tall in those heels.


----------



## Chelsea

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> HOSK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chelsea I bet there are at least a couple of things you want in this pic.
> 
> You would be so tall in those heels.


And this right here, this is Big Chels, and she's 7 ft tall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy Birthday, Barbara Palvin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stella M.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Josephine Skriver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Romee Strijd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Josephine Skriver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!


----------



## Chelsea

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


----------



## Chelsea

Barbara


----------



## Chelsea

JS


----------



## Chelsea

More JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Karlie Kloss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Josephine Skriver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Chelsea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Josephine Skriver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Miranda Kerr


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Skriver


----------



## Chelsea

Sara Sampaio


----------



## Chelsea

Sara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## EvaAngel

Chelsea said:


> Sara


That's the hottest she's ever looked imo and that's saying something. Any idea what shoot it's from, i need to see more 😍


----------



## Chelsea

EvaAngel said:


> That's the hottest she's ever looked imo and that's saying something. Any idea what shoot it's from, i need to see more 😍


Yep, she's absolutely gorgeous. Apparently it's from Elle Russia (May 2013):



https://www.listal.com/list/sara-sampaio-elle-russia-may


----------



## EvaAngel

Chelsea said:


> Yep, she's absolutely gorgeous. Apparently it's from Elle Russia (May 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.listal.com/list/sara-sampaio-elle-russia-may


Thank you very much 👍 That's one hell of a photoshoot, especially this one 😍


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

Stella Maxwell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## EvaAngel

Some recent Cara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sara Sampaio


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK! Birthday pics:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Skriver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Skriver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Skriver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__





Porn GIF by vivatheunderdog


Watch this GIF on RedGIFs.com, the best porn GIFs site. RedGIFs is the leading free porn GIFs site in the world. Browse millions of hardcore sex GIFs and the NEWEST porn videos every day!




redgifs.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

Cara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS










@Chelsea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## Chelsea

Karlie Kloss 🍕🍕


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Elizabeth Turner


----------



## Chelsea

Perfekt!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea

Liz rox!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ET agayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BP





Barbara Palvin Porn GIF by thefappening.so


Watch this GIF on RedGIFs.com, the best porn GIFs site. RedGIFs is the leading free porn GIFs site in the world. Browse millions of hardcore sex GIFs and the NEWEST porn videos every day!




redgifs.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ElsaHosk/comments/z31q6f


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KK


----------



## Chelsea

KK agayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea

KK and TS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

They look kinda sexual.


----------



## Chelsea

yes indeedy!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

indeedy do


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea

Sara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea

Stella & Romee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Romee Strijd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/EarlySecretKusimanse-mobile.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CD ET BP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS









r/Josephine_Skriver - [NSFW] Joja IG Promo


249 votes and 0 comments so far on Reddit




v.redd.it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BP





Barbara Palvin Porn GIF by thefappening.so


Watch this GIF on RedGIFs.com, the best porn GIFs site. RedGIFs is the leading free porn GIFs site in the world. Browse millions of hardcore sex GIFs and the NEWEST porn videos every day!




redgifs.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM 💙🧡


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Stella Maxwell has grown on me. Does she count?


----------



## Chelsea

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Stella Maxwell has grown on me. Does she count?


She da ⭐ GOAT ⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cara Delevigne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hosk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hosk!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS










Those eyes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Erin Heatherton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Izabel Goulart


----------



## EvaAngel

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Izabel Goulart


Hottest she's ever looked in my opinion, love her outfit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Candice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Taylor Marie Hill y JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!









r/ElsaHosk - IG Story


0 votes and 0 comments so far on Reddit




v.redd.it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sara Sampaio and taylor Hill


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS and Sara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Elsa Hosk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Karlie Kloss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Romee Strijd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


























So beautiful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CD


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Stephanie Seymour. So fine she gave her own son a woody.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hosk!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sara Sampaio


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

agayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

agayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

guess what?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Take a bow,SHIVV-EAUX-SPAM-GEEE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea

SM & LA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This thread has a dearth of Taylor Hill


----------



## Chelsea

⭐ Stella ⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM


----------



## Chelsea

⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM et HOSK!!!


----------



## Chelsea

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 144375


🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵

I'd love to be Kristen here 🤣


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> 🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵
> 
> I'd love to be Kristen here 🤣


🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵

So would I.

This entire exchange sounded kind of sexual.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SM et JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

IMG 1992 GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 1992 GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Josephine_Skriver/comments/zvsqds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## EvaAngel

Barbara Palvin


----------



## EvaAngel

Some more of Barbara working the pole 🥵🍆💦 @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EvaAngel said:


> Some more of Barbara working the pole 🥵🍆💦 @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE
> View attachment 145998
> View attachment 145999
> View attachment 146000
> 
> View attachment 146001
> View attachment 146002




Great post!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sara and JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Elizabeth Turner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Js


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Elsa HOSK!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@EvaAngel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK agayn!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

LS Lotsa Sex?










fuck! wrong window!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Elsa hosk!!!!










no joke; wrong window agayn. JFC I suck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jasmine Tookes et JS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Who's The Mani behind the mask?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Chelsea

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Who's The Mani behind the mask?












Love all the pics you posted. Barbara looks amazing in this photoshoot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> Love all the pics you posted. Barbara looks amazing in this photoshoot


They are great, and much like the Ariadna pics, all credit goes to my good friend @EvaAngel He has great taste in women and an amazing array of epic pics. This spaketh THE SHIV 

PS Love your Kane gif.🔥🔥🔥


----------

